# how to install suicide doors



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

does any one know how to install suicide doors


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

welding ,lots of it are you skilled at welding? if not ,find a shop.....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you dont install suicide doors


you fabricate suicide doors


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 29 2008, 03:53 PM~10533984
> *you dont install suicide doors
> you fabricate suicide doors
> *


well how you "fabricate" suicide doors


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

this isnt something you can "just do" unlike lambo doors, suicide doors require cutting welding and a whole bunch of measuring and measuring again, and then when you done with that, you better measure it 4 more times. You have to brace up where the hinges will mount, same for the door, you better be ready to spend some time or some money.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

any tips pics of some steps maybe that would help alot.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

get a kit........

http://www.suicidedoors.com/howto.php


good luck


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10535622
> *get a kit........
> 
> http://www.suicidedoors.com/howto.php
> ...


im not doing it my homboy is he has the kit already he just needs some tips or anything that can help he asked me to make this topic for him


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

never took any pics of the ones I've done, its pretty straight forward, just alot of work to make right, and you can easily screw up a car if you dont pay attention to what your doing. Hopefully someone will chime in with pics for ya.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 30 2008, 06:49 AM~10539583
> *never took any pics of the ones I've done, its pretty straight forward, just alot of work to make right, and you can easily screw up a car if you dont pay attention to what your doing. Hopefully someone will chime in with pics for ya.
> *


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

TIP # 1 
DONT LET A HOMEBOY WHO IS WILLING TO SUICIDE YOUR DOORS BUT NEEDS TIPS FROM THE INTERNET WORK ON YOUR SHIT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@May 1 2008, 08:59 AM~10550656
> *TIP # 1
> DONT LET A HOMEBOY WHO IS WILLING TO SUICIDE YOUR DOORS BUT NEEDS TIPS FROM THE INTERNET WORK ON YOUR SHIT
> *


no one ever said that homeboy was going to work on my shit :uh:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 29 2008, 07:33 PM~10535717
> *im not doing it my homboy is he has the kit already he just needs some tips or anything that can help he asked me to make this topic for him
> *



*are you on drugs!*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

dipshit isle 5.....


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@May 2 2008, 10:13 AM~10559718
> *are you on drugs!
> *


What screwstone meant was that his homeboy is going to do this on his own car and asked screwstone to make a topic for any tips that could help him.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 29 2008, 09:17 PM~10535557
> *any tips pics of some steps maybe that would help alot.....
> *


Honestly if you have to ask for any tips that means you have no idea what you doin. Just have someone do it for you


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

lots of super glue


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@May 7 2008, 05:38 PM~10602007
> *lots of super glue
> *


hes doin suicide doors not looking for finger prints. he needs a lot of jb weld dummy :twak: :twak:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

No mas ponle poquito bondo y ya...


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

any ways its really not that difficult if u have the proper tools you might want to try and catch some of them shows on spike tv where they fix up cars or find them online


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

very time consuiming,bout 40-60 hours per side depending on how detailed you get


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 30 2008, 01:42 AM~10533913
> *does any one know how to install suicide doors
> *


:no:


----------

